# 60L Separated by a river ' 2010



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I would like to present you my newest scape.
I know that some of you will think "Not again... just another tree scape!" but I really liked of the idea and I tried to increase the numbers of trees to do it even more difficult.

It started like this:
Setup day: 22.03.2010 ' Step by step

























































After I placed the trees (8)


















What you think about it? Stupid idea isn't it? :sorry:


----------



## -MC- (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it cool idea!!


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

this is a super wicked idea. what type of plant did you use for the tree top?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like christmas tree moss eh filipe?

good job. now you should try it in a big tank and make bigger trees!!!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh and i need to know how you do your photo shoot for the final photo. you get really good seamless background shots and infinite depth with them. you cant even see the back rim. to you change the exposure so its a bit over exposed to hide the rim or how do you do it. its awsome


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning work again!  My only suggestion is to show more of the rocks.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

you forgot to list the plants used...I see christmas or peacock moss

either way...LOVE your tanks and the trees!


----------



## xecutionx (Sep 16, 2009)

killacross said:


> LOVE your tanks and the trees!


Yeah, can't say it better myself.

This is a concept I'd love to try one day.


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello!

Background = plexiglass?


----------



## cainm13 (Apr 27, 2008)

If you're going for depth, a black background might be better. (like deep into the forest)


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

Breathtaking!
You are a true artist.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

FAAO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to present you my newest scape.
> I know that some of you will think "Not again... just another tree scape!" but I really liked of the idea and I tried to increase the numbers of trees to do it even more difficult.


Great tank. Again.
The "tree" idea is maybe not new anymore, but it is still beautiful and you have kept it fresh with some new tweaks and variations... very nice!


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Just awsome is all i have to say


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Only a thought as folks talk about the background: Adding Norbert's trick with a light bulb looking like sunset/sunrise might be the perfect homage to his style and your gorgeous and still very enjoyable and whimsical tree style, FAAO.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

FAAO, this is incredible. I guess you can't get enough of the tree thing, eh? lol

I like how you showed us the method in creating this scape. It's like you planed each layer of the tank with precision.

I was curious though, I am looking it creating a nice moss carpet like you did here, but it is hard to tell from the photos. Can you tell us us you achieved this bushy moss carpet, and perhaps provide close up picture?

Thanks in advance, and I hope to see more.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

fantastic!! i can't believe you'd even consider to call this tank a stupid idea. I love it, so much better than the original! Mr Oliveira has done it again!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

First of all, thanks a lot for all comments and compliments!

I will try to answer to all questions, if I forgot someone please let me know.

About the moss that I'm using in this layout is always the same that I used on Syrah, Pinheiro Manso... Is Singapure moss (Vesicularia dubyana).
To take the pictures I use a background light, like someone just explained on this thread. You just need to found the link of Norbert and you will see! If you prefer, I can take a pictures during some photo session.

Regarding the foreground plants, I only have moss on the rocks; in the ground and below the trees, I have Eleocharis parvula e Lilaeopsis mauritiana, the same foreground plants of previous layout.

So, I will let you with the last pictures of this layout. I hope that you like it!











































































Please feel welcome to comment and criticize!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice tank! Great concept and very unique. The fish remind me of little birds flying over water.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice done!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

that is so awsome


----------



## punkytin (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful setup! What kind of fish are those, aside from the corydora? They are stunning!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol you make aquascaping look easy!xD


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks awesome man, gives me some inspiration for my 20g.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Filipe, there are many people trying to copy your treescapes, but as far as I am concerned, no one does them quite like you. 

This layout is simply stunning. Fantastic work.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

what kinda camera do you have?


----------



## phaptran2802 (Jun 8, 2012)

Which light do u use?


----------



## ICgalaxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful setup.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

phaptran2802 said:


> Which light do u use?


Hi, I'm using a ELOS E-Lite led lighting system. you can get more info here (www.elos.eu or http://blog.elos.eu)


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

doubleott05 said:


> what kinda camera do you have?


Right now, I'm using a Canon EOS 7D... when I took those pictures maybe I have used my old 400D.


----------



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Padding*

Amazing looking!

That's some of the nicest driftwood I've seen!

Cool looking tank, looks like a good start!

Those are really cooling ferns. I may need to source some of them.

Thats really cool!

That driftwood is wicked, love the placement of it too!

Gorgeous tank!

Sweet looking tank!

Water Wisteria also does very good floating and looks cool IMO. Very easyt plant to grow.,

More info would help us help you!

Looks good the way it is!

That's cool I love the hill!

Java moss is cool, you can use superglue to glue it to rocks and driftwood.


----------

